# AFX AURORA Can Am L&M cigarettes



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Guys dont have a chance to post a pic right now at work but are these worth much again trying to put together a data base on my tablet so when im out and about i know what i have what its worth and if i need to buy up a better version than what i have thanks any help appreciated as usual.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

which one,, there is was the 917-10 version that is pretty rare and the 510 version that isn't

i think the 917 was done under tomy in the late 80s or 90s.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

None of these are mine i need to stress this but mine is like the lm car any idea on price for that one .THE ONE ON THE FAR RIGHT I ALSO HAVE THE RC ONE AS WELL


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

the far right one is pretty common, the center one is a bit rare made during Tomy Era. the left one the 23 version i believe is the rare one the 16 is common.

these are mine


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Cool thanks again


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

The center one is not an AFX or TOMY. It is a custom paint job. The TOMY version looks like this picture, and is truly rare. The car can go for around $100, or more at times. If you're lucky you can get one for less. I want one of them, but there is no way I am going to pay close to $100.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

good eye


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Good eye 2.... Another interesting thing about it is all the decals are painted on the body the early cars all used paper decals to fill in lettering and such.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

vansmack2 said:


> The center one is not an AFX or TOMY. It is a custom paint job. The TOMY version looks like this picture, and is truly rare. The car can go for around $100, or more at times. If you're lucky you can get one for less. I want one of them, but there is no way I am going to pay close to $100.


I just picked this one up on EBAY $35 shipped Buy It Now. I had to jump on that since they rarely appear, and when they do are usually much more than that. This one has an SG+ chassis in it, and as far as I know it is supposed to have a Turbo chassis. Maybe there was a Japanese release that had the SG+ chassis. If not someone changed the chassis, but I don't care.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

These are my only L&M cars. In white, and the super rare one in a yellowish/brownish color.










Picked up this guy at a flea market a couple weeks ago for $2. #winning










Together they complete my collection, except for the Tomy version.











If only there were someone, anyone out there that reproduced AFX stickers.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.afxslotcarstickers.net/

http://www.tycotcrracing.com/files/3513/4326/6553/LOLA_LM_AAAA.pdf


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> These are my only L&M cars.
> 
> Picked up this guy at a flea market a couple weeks ago for $2. #winning
> 
> ...


What is that #6 L&M ?

What I need is someone repopping the wings for the T-260.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

*L+M cowcatcher*

Got my collection complete already... :hat:










I would like to find a repop wing for one of these L+M's too. I have at least one that is missing.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

@rholmesr

Now I see an L&M similar to your custom on EBAY.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Car-Cust...140931531465?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item20d02c82c9


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

hey hand painted that took effort.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

slotcardan said:


> hey hand painted that took effort.


Yeah, no doubt about that. Sort of a picasso impressionist work. I like it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Another piece of nifty slot car folk art!


----------



## Fortnock (Mar 5, 2014)

Spam, spam, spam, spam, bacon, eggs, and spam!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

spambot


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

vansmack2 said:


> @rholmesr
> 
> Now I see an L&M similar to your custom on EBAY.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Car-Cust...140931531465?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item20d02c82c9


I completely overlooked the paint job and zeroed in on the chassis work. Nice pan, cut to fit the body's contour. Someone took some time laying all that out.

-Paul


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a body with no side decals just stripes if any one wanted


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I have one still banded in the cube, never seen the track.

Old Blue


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

old blue said:


> I have one still banded in the cube, never seen the track.
> 
> Old Blue


Hoarder! LOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Send it to me OB, I know an easy way to get it out of the pack :thumbsup: ...RM


----------

